# ISO Shiitake msuhroom recipe/help



## clutch_n_meth (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm planning a meal for Sunday for my GF. I'm making seasoned steaks (something simple, pepper, Italian seasoning) and I want to top them with shiitake mushrooms. I've never cooked mushrooms before, but I know they look darn good on a steak! Any suggestions on how I should cook them before I top the steaks with them?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

When I use them as a garnish I just slice them (not too thinly) and saute them in a hot pan with a bit of oil, sprinkle of salt (to let out the moisture) and a grind of pepper. 

You can use them like that or include them in an intense wine/stock sauce reduction kind of thing; they'll stand up to some flavor as they have good flavor themselves. Don't use sweet wine (Marsala, etc.) though- a fairly dry red or white would be better, IMHO.

I hope she enjoys the meal! Let us know now it goes.

Mezz


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Most important for sauteed mushrooms going on a steak is to choose clean looking firm mushrooms. Do not wrap them tightly in a plastic bag, use a brown paper bag if available. They will start to collapse and go bad if allowed to set in the moisture that collects in a plastic bag. 

I like to cook mine high and quick enough that I don't loose any liquid from the mushrooms in the pan. But if you see the a puddle of the "mushroom juice" in the pan, then just let them saute until the liquid is gone and the mushrooms have absorbed the flavor again. You might want to add a little butter to the oil.


----------



## clutch_n_meth (Feb 26, 2007)

I just want to make sure you know I am planning on using Shiitake mushrooms not button mushrooms.

I was talking to a friend of mine who is Chinese and he said that they are more of a seasoning than one to top a steak with.

His suggesting was to soak them in water for about an hour if they are dried (I gotta take a look at the ones in the store, I don't remember them being dried). Than cut them up and sautee them. I told him my plane and he said, there are very bitter by themselves and suggested if I really wanted to use them to cook them in something that would flavor them well cause they'll soak it all up.

So I should find a dry red to sautee them in? Any suggestions, I don't have a huge budget, just found out I have to put another $300 into my daily driver.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

The fresh ones you can sautee with confidence. Just discard the stems!

The dried ones are better, in my opinion, for soups and long-cooked sauces to tenderize them and thoroughly rehydrate them. Discard the stems of these too, but you can use them or the fresh ones to make a bit of mushroom broth; they're just too tough to eat. I've used dried shitakes in stir frys before, but prefer the fresh ones for uses as you are considering.


----------



## clutch_n_meth (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds good. 

What should I sautee them in before putting them on top of the steaks? The steaks are gonna get a quick marinade in some A1 New York steakhouse steak marinade.


----------

